# My account of the Amtrak Unlimited Gathering



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 12, 2010)

SATURDAY

Day two of the Amtrak Unlimited Gathering began at 6:45 AM where I quickly showered and got ready for the day on the rails. I had packed everything up the night before, so once I was ready I grabbed my bag, and was out the door. I knew I would be a little early for the 7:30 AM rendezvous in the lobby of the Hilton, so I walked a block down, and found myself with a great view of the St. Louis Arch. I snapped a couple quick pictures, and then entered the lobby of the Hilton where several members had gathered.

Some elected to take a bus to the light rail station, and later a group of us began the walk. We made it down to the Convention Center light rail station where a little too quickly a train arrived a few folks weren’t able to get there tickets in time. The group of us that had tickets began a short ride to Civic Center and ultimately to the Gateway Transportation Center. I printed my tickets and met several new members before we boarded the train to Kansas City.

There was quite a crowd for the Octoberfest going on in Herman, IL and the train that usually only runs with a couple of coaches would be running with 5 today. We all were able to sit in one car together. I sat with Jim Hudson who had ridden the route previously, and provided some interesting information about the route. We spent a lot of time discussing various trips we had taken, and of course the dream of owning a private car. After awhile we headed to the lounge car where there were several other members and we spent the time discussing all sorts of things.

I spent pretty much the rest of the trip in the lounge car talking to various members as they went in and out. I have to admit my favorite part of these gatherings isn’t just riding trains and spending time in cities and states that are unfamiliar. I love meeting with the fellow members and just having a good conversation. You can chat for five minutes and come away with as much information as 2 dozen posts on the discussion board. Everyone has a unique perspective and in some cases are extremely informed on certain things, and you can pick their brain. Of course in the course of the conversation you learn a lot more about the person’s background and life. I think what I am describing is exactly why we have the gatherings, and after this years I am totally sold its more the people then the trains. I sure hope people find talking to me as interesting as I find chatting with them!

Sorry kind of went a little off topic with that but I felt it needed to be said, and I hope you as the reader will attend a gathering and experience what I am trying to say here. I returned to my seat with about 10 minutes left in the run, and organized my things, and we arrived into Kansas City 10 minutes early. I had never been inside the Kansas City Station, and after taking a few pictures with Whooz, and scoping out some private varnish. I headed up the elevator and after a walk down a ramp I entered a station with a level of grandeur only a few stations left today can compete with. Within 30 seconds of entering the building the station was quickly rising on my list of all time favorites. It was restored in a way where it still felt very much like a train station. I couldn’t get over the large grand halls, and beautiful designs.

I might be young but I am a total sucker for being in a grand old station, and Kansas City is certainly on that list. I had trouble taking it all in before we began to attempt to assemble for the annual group shot. It was quite a process getting what I believe was at least 40 of us together, and organized. Tom did an excellent job organizing the whole thing and it came out great. Then afterword Whooz and I headed down to the Kansas City Railroad Experience a decent sized museum inside the station. We found the private varnish behind fences, and such but we managed. There was some neat equipment that was more accessible inside the museum like a Great Northern observation car and a Kansas City Southern F unit.

After that we headed up stairs to await the arrival of several members lunch from a local barbeque joint. I milled around and chatted with several members during that time. Pretty soon it was time to reboard the train and head back toward St. Louis. The barbeque was distributed on the train I didn’t order anything since barbeque wasn’t my cup of tea, so I found a seat on the river side, and would later grab some food in the café car. Whooz and I spoke at length about all kinds of West Coast happenings then headed back to seat for a quick nap. I went to the café and got myself some lunch then I dozed off for a little while myself. The car was pretty much ours all the way to Herman where things got a little crazy. I didn’t venture back to the café car, but apparently things got a little wild. A passenger who had a bit to much ended up losing his lunch behind the poor LSA’s counter!

It appears no one was put off the train, and we arrived in St. Louis about 10 minutes ahead of schedule. Some people took cabs and things and left rather quickly. I hung around with a few people while some ticket issues were ironed out and a group of I want to say 7 headed out to the Civic Center light rail station just a few minutes after a St. Louis Blues hockey game let out which lead to very crowded conditions on the platforms.

We boarded a standing room only light rail vehicle, and all but one got off at the Convention Center stop and headed toward hotels. Hadley stayed on board and had dinner at Spaghetti Factory. We all walked to our respective hotels, and set up a meeting time of 6:45 in the Hilton where we would travel back to the Gateway Transportation Center.

It was an absolutely wonderful day, all our trains were ahead of schedule and the large crowds heading to Oktoberfest didn’t really interfere too much with the group. I had some great conversations with several members. I went to bed very excited for the next day on the rails.

SUNDAY

Sunday I awoke at 6 AM and I guess it was a combination of excitement and nervous energy, but I hadn’t done much packing the night before, but it didn’t matter I showered got dressed and packed everything up in under 20 minutes. I checked out of my hotel at 6:32 and since I had a few minutes to wait before folks would be meeting in the Hilton lobby I walked the block to the arch one more time, and headed back a circular route and got to the Hilton around 6:40.

Some members who wouldn’t be joining us came down and said there good-byes, and then we all headed to the light rail station. This time everyone had time to get the needed tickets and things before a train arrived. We all boarded and a few minutes later arrived at the Civic Center light rail station. There various members arrived from their hotels. Jay Hadley again was very generous and added me into his sleeper for the northbound trip. I glanced in the St. Louis first class lounge there wasn’t too much to see. I soon boarded with “Uncle” Hadley where we dumped our bags, and headed to the diner for breakfast. I know I sat with Jay, Rob and Anthony. After a great breakfast with good service from the staff, and good conversation we headed to the Sight Seer Lounge.

Almost have the lounge was taken up by AU members. I had a nice conversation with Mike and then a product development guy from Amtrak came in. I don’t think he anticipated the group he walked into. Needless to say AU members have plenty to say! I didn’t get a chance to speak to him, but I am sure others made some suggestions. Who knows how much it he would even consider, but it was good to see people like him riding trains and talking to passengers. People shuffled in and out, and I enjoyed being in a sight seer with some many great folks. At 10:45 a few members took advantage of the first call for lunch service.

We sat at a regular booth and I was joined by Jay, Rob, and Jerry for a great lunch. I decided since I was onboard a train with a regional menu I would try one of the menu items unique to the train. I had the barbeque brisket sandwich. It was pretty good and was a nice alternative to having another burger. At some point during lunch we made or station stop at Bloomington-Normal and that meant those not heading on to Chicago detrained. I guess in a way that was the “end” of the gathering for me, but it was far from over. After lunch I went looking for Bill Haithcoat who I thought was in a lower level roomette, but the attendant insisted he was not. I walked through the trans-dorm and still couldn’t find him. I finally located him in Bedroom B. Since he was the only revenue passenger left in the trans-dorm the attendant placed him a bedroom.

I spent pretty much the rest of the trip chatting with Bill Haithcoat about his visit to St. Louis in the 1960’s and some of the older trains he saw then. Bill and I have been exchanging e-mails about 2 or 3 times a week for a couple years now, so it was nice to have a discussion at length about the many things we usually discuss. Jay joined us toward the end, and passed around some documents from an old freight depot. I had read some of them on the way down, and finished reading the rest. The 3 of us continued chatting almost all the way to the bumper in Chicago. After we collected our bags the remaining AU contingent gathered in a far corner of the Metropolitan Lounge.

Some folks went to walk around the city, and the remaining group began doing what AU members to best passing the time between trains :lol: I had an almost 8 hour layover, so I was glad I had so much company in Chicago. Chris (Saxman) asked me if I would like I’d like to go to Glenview. I was a little confused because for a moment I was thinking Glenview Springs in Colorado. Then he explained it was the first stop on the Hiawatha. It makes an excellent points run to say the least! With promotions and select status it meant the 18 dollar round trip would give me 500 AGR points. The ticket agent seemed a little confused about why I wouldn’t take METRA to Glenview. He none the less provided me the proper tickets.

While waiting to take our points run our group went to check out some private cars parked inside of the station. This is where I would have my first encounter with the (in)famous Chicago gate agents. It was immediately clear that every story I heard was true these people are insane. She came rushing down the platform yelling about how we are trespassers and criminals. What we were doing was totally illegal and we needed to leave immediately. I now will no longer doubt even the craziest stories about these people. We all had ourselves a nice laugh at her expense when we returned to the Metropolitan Lounge.

After they called the Hiawatha for boarding Chris and I got ready to depart and then Jerry (rrdude), Hadley and Rob decided to join us. It was a bit rushed as everyone went to get tickets at the last second and it was literally a case of running down the platform to catch the train. We all made it aboard with no trouble and walked several cars finally finding seats inside of an Amfleet. We pulled out on time, and luckily the conductor collected our tickets :lol: we joked that we were the only people who were excited to get our cheap unreserved tickets collected. Pretty soon it was time to detrain in Glenview, IL. I won’t go into detail, but Saxman ended up detraining at North Glenview! After some excitement those who got off at Glenview walked across the street to a restaurant/bar where those of legal age had a drink. Chris arrived on a METRA train.

Hiawatha 338 showed up about 15 minutes late, and we all got onboard. This was my first true points run and what an adventure it was! I also chuckled as I got my ride on the Hiawatha and the Texas Eagle Detour! We pulled in to Chicago and headed back to the Metropolitan Lounge, where most people were waiting for the Capitol Limited. We all had a good time talking and carrying on before their train was called for boarding. Chris and Kevin headed out on a Wolverine to points in Michigan. After the Capitol Limited folks were called for boarding the group was down to Jay and me. I again got to take advantage of his vast railroad knowledge and we discussed different pieces of the railroad industry.

Around 7 PM they called the City of New Orleans for boarding, and I said good bye to Jay. I have to say it was wonderful to have so much time to talk to him. He was very kind to me during the weekend, and it was wonderful to have him share his insights and answer my questions.

I then had about 2 hours until I board the Lakeshore Limited back to Buffalo. I used the time to begin writing what is certainly my longest and most comprehensive trip report to date. After they called the sleeping passengers to their welcome aboard reception there were a grand total of 4 people including myself waiting to board the LSL in coach. It was quite strange to be in the Metropolitan lounge pretty much alone when earlier in the day it was standing room only. They actually took us out the back of lounge and walked the four of us to the train. There was a private car “Cripple Creek” tacked on the back end of the LSL.

My coach attendant was assigning seats, and I was given seat 25 a window in the center of the car I was quite pleased. A few moments later I would meet my seatmate who was on her first Amtrak trip ever. She was moving across the country from San Francisco to Boston. She was very interested in learning more about Amtrak, so I tried my best to answer her questions, and gave her my system timetable. We spoke until about 1 AM. I slept fine and woke up around Erie, PA where I headed to the diner and had French toast for breakfast. Then I returned to my seat and pretty soon we arrived in Buffalo. I was quite sad to step off the train it meant that in a way the gathering for me was over. Certainly the memories will be there for a long time to come, but the train riding had come to an end.

I can’t thank those folks on the Gathering Committee for putting these together, and all the behind the scenes work they perform. It was so nice to meet new faces, and see old ones. I thought it couldn’t get any better than Boston, but St. Louis blew it out of the water! I had so much fun and really enjoyed the people aspect a lot more this year than last.

I want to thank you dear reader for joining me this far. At word 2,725 I hope you found it readable and informative. I did my best to clean up some of the writing, but please excuse any errors in grammar, usage, or things of that nature.

I CAN’T WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!

2,168 total agr points earned!

2,226 miles traveled!

Please take a look at my photos by clicking here


----------



## jimhudson (Oct 12, 2010)

:hi: Fantastic Job Stephen!  Great to see you again,not too many college guys understand your trip as you and I discussed! Nice pics, I remember your first ones when you were worried that your report and pics wouldnt be appreciated, you are inheriting the niche occupied by Tom,Eric and Patrick when it comes to pics! Study hard, see you next year in Seattle!  Jim


----------



## Ryan (Oct 12, 2010)

Dang, I'm jealous.

Can't wait until next year!


----------



## JayPea (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking forward to next year's gathering! I will definitely make my "debut" then at a gathering! Gotta brush up on my social skills though: I am overly introverted :blush: and sometimes in a group setting turn people off because I don't tend to talk much.....makes people think I'm arrogant but in reality anything but! Got a year to work on that....as I say already looking forward to next year!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 12, 2010)

JayPea said:


> Looking forward to next year's gathering! I will definitely make my "debut" then at a gathering! Gotta brush up on my social skills though: I am overly introverted :blush: and sometimes in a group setting turn people off because I don't tend to talk much.....makes people think I'm arrogant but in reality anything but! Got a year to work on that....as I say already looking forward to next year!


sounds good! looks like we will end up somewhere in the PNW next year


----------



## Misty. (Oct 12, 2010)

JayPea said:


> Looking forward to next year's gathering! I will definitely make my "debut" then at a gathering! Gotta brush up on my social skills though: I am overly introverted :blush: and sometimes in a group setting turn people off because I don't tend to talk much.....makes people think I'm arrogant but in reality anything but! Got a year to work on that....as I say already looking forward to next year!


Being on the introverted side didn't stop me from going this year!  I better see you there, wherever it ends up being!


----------



## Shanghai (Oct 16, 2010)

*Excellent Report and Pictures, Stephen.*

*I hope to see you next year at Gathering V.*


----------



## fredevad (Oct 18, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> There was a private car "Cripple Creek" tacked on the back end of the LSL.


This car was in CHI parked on Track 15 next to the gate on July 18th. I wonder if it's been there ever since.

Thanks for the great report. I hope I'm able to go next year.


----------



## jis (Oct 18, 2010)

JayPea said:


> Looking forward to next year's gathering! I will definitely make my "debut" then at a gathering! Gotta brush up on my social skills though:


Surely you jest  Social skills among die hard rail fans? Don't worry about it, you will feel out of place if you polish social skills :lol: Just be yourself, and you'll do just fine


----------



## rrdude (Oct 18, 2010)

"Social Skills" and "Railfans", Ha! I have never seen those words used in the same paragraph before.


----------



## jimhudson (Oct 18, 2010)

:hi: Well, with the exceptions of the beautiful women members that attend our crazefests, er Gatherings, having Social Skills would probably make you stand out enough to lead to arrest by the ever vigilant Amtrak rent a cops! As the others have said, come on up/down depending where you live when we meet in Seattle :wub: (Please!) next year! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 19, 2010)

Dick thank you for the kind words. Took about 3 hours to write the report :lol:

Fred: that was the same car that was coupled up to the LSL I didn't see it on that track earlier that day, I'm not sure where it was stored.

No worries about social skills with our bunch! We are all well....interesting and everyone fits right in don't worry.


----------



## saxman (Oct 21, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> I won’t go into detail, but Saxman ended up detraining at North Glenview! After some excitement those who got off at Glenview walked across the street to a restaurant/bar where those of legal age had a drink. Chris arrived on a METRA train.


Aww, I was hoping someone would at least recount my story. Yes, I'm probably the only AU member thats gotten to use North Glenview station on the Hiawatha. :lol:

Lets just say, I forgot my computer bag as I got off in Glenview, and got back on the train to retrieve it. I told the conductor this, but when I got to my old seat, we started moving. Luckily the conductor was nice enough to let me off at North Glenview which is only served by Metra. I was worried though, since it was Sunday, that I wouldn't make the next Metra train to get back to Glenview, much less get back to downtown Chicago for my Wolverine connection.  However, I was extremely lucky. The Metra train was running a few minutes late, so I was able to make my connection. Rob called me and figured it was late because our Hiawatha was traveling on the left hand mainline, and therefore a Metra train could not get through until the Hiawatha got to the next siding.

Finally the Metra arrived and was able to get a quick ride to Glenview where I got a round of applause from my travel mates including LTR.  I missed out on the beer though.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 22, 2010)

saxman said:


> Finally the Metra arrived and was able to get a quick ride to Glenview where I got a round of applause from my travel mates including LTR.  I missed out on the beer though.


My AGR points balance thanks you mightily for suggesting such a cheap and interesting points run!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 21, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Then afterword Whooz and I headed down to the Kansas City Railroad Experience a decent sized museum inside the station. We found the private varnish behind fences, and such but we managed. There was some neat equipment that was more accessible inside the museum like a Great Northern observation car and a Kansas City Southern F unit.


Just a LITTLE tardy as I try to catch up on all things AU...

Let me remind you that jis was also out and about, doing the photography thing with us around KCY, and surely you recall being treated to his excellent Michael Jackson impression:






Jishnu does a mean moonwalk!
​


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 21, 2010)

*Great Photo, Patrick!!*

*Jis will pass as the AU Star!!*

*All he needs is a pair of $300 sun glasses!!*


----------

